# Uhh what does 100% cacao/cocoa chocolate taste like? AKA baking chocol



## wchill (Aug 18, 2009)

What does it taste like?
I've only tasted 86% cacao. What's 100%?


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 18, 2009)

im guessing if you tasted 86%, then just picture that except a whole lot bitter...


----------



## wchill (Aug 18, 2009)

How much bitter? I think 86% tastes like crap... Tasting it right now...


----------



## warbird (Aug 18, 2009)

I think about 14 percentage points more bitter!


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 18, 2009)

we have 100% cocoa here in stock and it's quite nice to taste. just imagine a really really black cadburry chocolate bar.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 18, 2009)

i guess i find 100% pretty alright but then again,  been eating that for a month now...


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 18, 2009)

i can stand anything about 75%, how do you people do that>?


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 18, 2009)

huh?what do u mean, if u mean how do i deal with the bitterness, don worry u get used to it, one unforunate side-effect though, would be that i am extra sensitive to the sweetness of stuff


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 18, 2009)

lol, it should have been "can't" >_>
i already feel like puking out chocolate which are near the eighties o_o coffee too.


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 18, 2009)

100% is completely bitter and has no sugar. It's disgusting to most people and the taste certainly takes getting used to.

I like the super dark stuff but can not stand 100%!


e: Nice sig iPikachu


----------



## Lubbo (Aug 18, 2009)

....Shit


----------



## emupaul (Aug 18, 2009)

sexy time.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> lol, it should have been "can't" >_>
> i already feel like puking out chocolate which are near the eighties o_o coffee too.


OMG 1337 posts!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ontopic: it tastes quite nice, to be honest, but then again, I don't like anything less than 70%...


----------



## Tozarian (Aug 19, 2009)

Rally bitter and strong. Most I can take is %75.


----------

